# does anyone know what it might be?



## suzy (Jan 13, 2017)

The image attached is the circuit that I found. Could anyone venture a guess as to what this might do based on the components and design? My guess is that it's some type of audio signal modulator, given the 1/8th audio jack ports and potentiometers.

Details:

•The board has four 1/8th audio jack ports, two are larger than the rest and have "N" and "M" stamped on them.

•It has one common power input used by most laptop chargers.

•It has one pushbutton switch.

•It has two 85k potentiometers.

•It has one small port on the side with two leads, probably relating to power input or output.

•It has a TDA7360 Audio Amplifier chip, a BUK573 MOSFET, a HCF4066 Quad Bilateral Switch, a MC14013B Dual Type D Flip-Flop, a LF347 Op-Amp (TI datasheet here).

Numbers: IS1, V2.1 REV 5A- Printed on the PCB

323276-004 REV B 5356 ASSEMBLED IN MEXICO- A label on the PCB

9544- Printed on bottom of PCB

That's all the information I have for now. If you think you know what it is but need more information, I'll attempt to disassemble the metal heatsink/housing to get a better look at the bottom. There are some amall logic chips visible on the obscured side.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

It might be possible to identify if analyzed from a familiar frame of reference. In other words, someone that works with the equipment in which this board is installed may have some experience servicing it. But trying to reverse-engineer the board with just a physical sample and no schematic is almost futile! A schematic drawing is needed to interpret the circuitry, and can be partially reverse-engineered by examining the board and translating the physical connections into an electrical schematic. That may be possible on a double-sided board, but there's no way to physically determine the connections on internal layers. And while some of the parts may be clearly labeled and identifiable, there are others in the picture that are not.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The audio outputs are on pins 4, 8 and 10 of the TDA7360 which is a 22 W audio amp. 
Trace them and they will probably go to the "small port on the side"

The inputs are on pins 1 and 5 so you should be able to trace the input signals the same way back from the 7360 to the pre-amps etc.
The datasheet is here http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/25143/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA7360.html

Once you know which are the inputs you can hook up a small speaker and an input and see what it does.


----------

